# Besoin d'aide apple TV???



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà je suis possesseur d'un macbook depuis 2 ans, un adepte de musique et de films sur itunes. L'apple TV me branche beaucoup....

J'aurai besoin de vos avis personnels sur cet objet pour savoir si ça vaut le coup d'investir dedans.

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience...

Merci

Bruno


----------



## napalmatt (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour te faire un retour, je suis personnellement convaincu et très satifait par la boiboite. En tout cas, pour l'utilisation que j'en fais, c'est parfait, à savoir : écouter de la musique sur ma chaine sans avoir un ordinateur (ou une télé) allumé(e), et pouvoir contrôler les musiques grâce au iPhone / iPod depuis n'importe où.
L'un des inconvenients que je vois, c'est évidemment que l'ATV reste assez fermé, et que tu dois passer par iTunes pour synchroniser tout ça. 
Et l'ATV reste assez chère pour un espace disque relativement petit.
Donc avec du recul, il y a peut-être d'autres solutions bien moins chères qui font la même chose. Encore une fois, ça dépend de l'utilisation.


----------

